# Shadow's Son: U.K.



## Jon Sprunk (Jul 24, 2010)

According to Amazon UK, *Shadow's Son* is now available in the U.K.. So cheers to all my friends, new and old, across the pond. 

If anyone spots a copy in a brick-and-mortar store in the United Kingdom, please let me know.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 24, 2010)

Yep, I did -- two copies in my local Waterstone's. Two! That's more copies than there were of almost anything else.


----------



## Jon Sprunk (Jul 25, 2010)

Woo-hoo! And you bought them both, right?

No, that's very cool. Thank you, Hare.


----------



## Jon Sprunk (Jul 30, 2010)

I received my author copies in the mail yesterday. Damn, what a thrill. I love the feel of the hardcover. 

Special thanks to Chris McGrath for his sweet artwork.


----------



## Boneman (Jul 30, 2010)

Jon Sprunk said:


> I received my author copies in the mail yesterday. Damn, what a thrill. I love the feel of the hardcover.
> 
> Special thanks to Chris McGrath for his sweet artwork.


 
That must be an incredible feeling, Jon. I went to Waterstones in Crawley today, and didn't see it on the shelf, I'll check Ottokars tomorrow.


----------



## Ian Whates (Oct 17, 2010)

Jon, just to let you know that I finished reading _Shadow's Son _yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Jon Sprunk (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you, Ian. I appreciate that.


----------

